# I have absolutely no sex drive



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's not that I'm unattracted to my wife. It's not even that she cheated on me. Well it is a little bit, but I just...don't care about it. Sex? you mean that awful thing people use to hurt each other? No thank you. 

Sometimes, I'll "take care of myself", but that's not even sexual. It's more like, "this thing to relieve a little tension and help me fall asleep". 

Not even attracted to other women any more. Sometimes me and guys at work will joke around like "man isn't she looking hot today", but I'm just playing along to look normal. Otherwise I couldn't care less. 

What the heck do I do? I want to be a hormone driven, raging sex god of a man!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jadiel said:


> It's not that I'm unattracted to my wife. It's not even that she cheated on me. Well it is a little bit, but I just...don't care about it. *Sex? you mean that awful thing people use to hurt each other?* No thank you.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll "take care of myself", but that's not even sexual. It's more like, "this thing to relieve a little tension and help me fall asleep".
> 
> ...



Fix this. It isn't about hormones.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dude. You just posted about "manning" up to a jerk who was dating your MIL.

How old are you? What is your whole situation? How long have you been married?

You seem to be going through some kind of crisis. How long ago was your wife's affair? How did you two work through it?

There is something not right and it could be medical or psychological but hard to tell without some more info.

Are you in shape? Do you work out? Some more info and background would be helpful.


----------



## Longtermer (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree with fozzy. If you think sex is only used for hurting people youre not gonna go there.
You need to fix whats happening in your head before you have any chance of getting your libido back.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

hmmm, i am going to agree with the crowd here...your mind is bouncing between some odd thoughts. Maybe get a good friend to talk to, a preacher/priest, maybe a marriage counselor. 

Life is actually pretty simple. Its only people who screw things up


----------



## Want2StayMarried (Oct 14, 2014)

yep counselling is solid advice on this one. Sex isn't about hurting anyone, that is an effect of the emotional attachment and betrayal. you have to sort through that before thinking about any physical reasons if there are any afterwards, which i would suggest checking hormone levels, but only at that point.


----------

